# I bet you cry!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Everybody should have a dad like this guy, but there again I bet yours was to you, mine was to me!!


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Indeed the title.
John


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

I cried my eyes out, thanks for a brilliant link

Cavaqueen


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Not a drop :? 
How much do I win :silly: 
Alan H


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> Not a drop :?
> How much do I win :silly:
> Alan H


Heartless b----r.
The music did it for me. We know a couple who cared for their severely disabled son for 17 years until he recently died. They even bought an RV to enable him to join them every weekend.

Ray.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I have seen this a few times and always end up bawling my eyes out, 


Thank you for reminding me what a parents love is all about

Anne


----------

